# Conexión de vumetro



## LEON ARG (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola, tengo un par de vúmetros de aguja que conseguí sueltos entre cosas viejas y que funcionan bien, lo que no sé es cómo conectarlos a la salida de un amplificador.  cómo mi amplificador tiene 2 salidas R y dos L y uso sólo 2, pensaba conectarlos en las q me sobran.
Espero que alguien me pueda sacar de esta duda. muchas gracias. Chau!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Una posibilidad


----------



## LEON ARG (Oct 11, 2007)

Gracias, pero cómo sé de cuántos uA es el vúmetro?, no tienen nada escrito. sólo un mas y un menos.


----------



## Juan Norco (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola amigo fogonazoviendo este circuito que habria que modificarle para usar un solo vumetro en un amplificador estereo, desde ya muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## asrelial (Jun 26, 2010)

me podrian decir como conectar un vumetro a un amplificador stereo donde un una el parlante tiene un punto conectado a la salida del amplificador y el otro a tierra o -


----------



## guillegm (Dic 9, 2010)

He leído cosas diferentes sobre los vúmetros:
-Que se conectan a la salida del ampli
-A la entrada del ampli después del previo
-En paralelo al potenciometro del volumen.

Yo tengo pensado montar un esquema con varios previos en paralelo (2 de guitarra, 1 de mic) que van a parar al ampli, y controlar el volumen master en la entrada del ampli, para el volumen general.
¿dónde me recomiendan colocar el vúmetro? ¿a la salida del ampli o a la entrada?
Gracias y perdón por el tostón, soy un novato y se me esta abriendo la mente, por eso pregunto tanto...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 9, 2010)

guillegm dijo:


> ¿dónde me recomiendan colocar el vúmetro? ¿a la salida del ampli o a la entrada?
> ...


 
VU los hay de distintos diseños, para trabajar con distintos niveles de señal, por ejemplo el AN6884 lo podes poner en la entrada de la potencia, en paralelo al pote, los de la serie LM39XX generalmente se conectan a la salida de la potencia, al igual que los que se hacen en base a TRs.


----------



## Sabash (Ene 3, 2011)

Gracias fogonazo ¡¡ el grafico que pusiste me resolvió una de mis dudas, me dio la curiosidad por este tipo de VU meters...  Gracias a los demas por plantear este tema.


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 13, 2013)

pregunta tonta, para qué es el potenciometro? para regular el VU?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2013)

leo12nico dijo:


> pregunta tonta, para qué es el potenciometro? para regular el VU?



_*Sip              .*_


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 13, 2013)

ah, buenisimo, Gracias, perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## Lucho LP (May 3, 2013)

leo12nico dijo:


> pregunta tonta, para qué es el potenciometro? para regular el VU?



Redoblo la preguntonta:
El potenciómetro es para regular el VU respecto de que?
No se me ocurre ni remotamente como calibrarlo...


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola colegas les comento tengo un par de dudas para colocar un par de vumetros en un amplificador a válvulas que arme recientemente, el circuito que pienso usar lo dejo adjunto.

1ro) He leido que los vumetros se pueden colocar ya sea en la entrada del amplificador así como en la salida del mismo cual es la diferencia  entre estas dos opciones?

2do) Para calibrar los vumetros que instrumentos serian necesario para realizar un ajuste correcto para ambas opciones de conexion?

3ro) Por otro lado baje un tono de 1 Khz a 0 db serviría para realizar el ajuste de estos circuitos en la entrada del amplificador?

4to) El empleo del tono mencionado anteriormente se debe utilizar con el control de volumen de la compu al máximo?

desde ya que dodo muy agradecido por sus respuestas, saludos


----------



## crimson (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola Gabriel77sur, 
1) el operacional te sirve para medir la tensión en la entrada. Para medir la salida ponés un preset entre salida de parlante y masa y tomás del cursor el capacitor de 10uF que va a los diodos. Sirve como para ver si la entrada no está saturada. Si usás siempre el mismo equipo no tiene sentido medir la entrada. 
2)Normalmente el 0dB se calibra al 70% de la capacidad del amplificador. en el3 dB ya distorsiona. Convendría usar un osciloscopio.
3)1  KHz está bien, es lo que se usa.
4)El volumen de la compu debe ser el máximo *sin distorsión* (otra vez el osciloscopio)
73's C


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 23, 2013)

Crimson gracias por tus respuesta en otras palabras debería medir a la salida de mi amplificador la máxima señal que da sin distorsionar, ahi disminuir la señal de entrada hasta que señal de la salida disminuya un 70% y ajustar el preset hasta observar en el vumetro 0db entonces quedaría ajustado, espero no estar equivocado.

saludos


----------



## crimson (Jul 23, 2013)

Sí gabriel, hay varios tipos de ajuste, pero ése es el más práctico. Los sistemas tipo Roland ponen el 0dB justo donde distorsiona, ahí prende el led de "peak" y fuiste, estropeaste la grabación. En cambio, con el sistema a -3dB (70,7% del volumen máximo o clipping) tenés un "headroom" o espacio en el cual manejarte sin que se generen distorsiones audibles. Cuando llegás al "0dB" podés estirarte un poquito más sin problemas. Cuando el VUmetro llega al final y no tenés más aguja, ahí sí lo calibrás en el "clipping".
73's C


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok crimson esta noche voy a probar dos circuito uno con el operacional y el otro solo con los diodos quiero ver si este ultimo es lo suficientemente sensible para moverse con tan solo 6 w que en teoría entrega mi ampli, ni bien pueda les comento los resultados


----------



## Sirius ACM (Jun 18, 2015)

hola, planeo hacer unos vumetros para mi amplificador y conectarlos en la salida. Hago un preguntonta: esto no dificulta o perjudica la señal que emitirá el parlante, o modifique la impedancia que luego me dañe el amplificador?

Y una más: cuales serían los componentes detallados en el esquema que puso Fogonazo, porque no los entiendo jejeje. ? estos componentes varían si voy a usar un vumetro diferente?


----------



## miguelus (Jun 19, 2015)

Buenos días

No tiene mucho sentido poner un VUmetro en la salida del Amplificador ¿...?

En la salida del Amplificador lo que podemos poner es un medidor de Potencia (léase Vatímetro), los hay con muchos colorines y quedan muy bonitos 

El hecho de poner un medidor de "algo" en la salida del Amplificador no afectará para nada el funcionamiento del Amplificador, hay que recordar que, todo medidor de "algo" bien diseñado, tiene que tener una Resistencia de entrada lo suficientemete alta como para no afectar en nada al equipo en el que queremos medir "algo"

Para intentar comprender de que va esto de la unidades VU (Unidades de Volumen) ver el siguiente enlace...

http://jesubrik.eresmas.com/Cero absoluto.htm.

Al pie de ésta página podemos pulsar en Atrás, entraremos en varios temas muy (muy) interesantes
relacionados con el Audio/Video.


Sal U2


----------



## jose10 (Feb 10, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una posibilidad


Tengo una consulta. He armado este circuito para vumetro que publicó Fogonazo en el foro y funciona perfectamente. Mi pregunta es si no será necesario agregar una resistencia en la entrada de unos 5W para bajar algo la potencia del amplificador, sobre todo cuando trabaja cerca de los 70W. Se trata de un amplificador RCA de 70W por canal. Yo lamentablente nunca lo uso a esa potencia por que no tengo bafles que la soporten.
Agradezco cualquier respuesta
Saludos
me faltó un párrafo : por lo que nunca lo pude probar a esa potencia para ver si calentaba algo


----------



## crimson (Feb 10, 2020)

Hola Jose10, no hace falta tanta potencia para disipar, el vúmetro va a fondo de escala con 200uA, a 70W el amplificador tiene una salida de 40V mas o menos. La potencia elèctrica es: P(W)= R x I²= 10.000 x 0,0002²= 0,0004W. 
Yo lo que cambiaría es el valor del preset, le pondría uno de más valor:

Saludos C


----------



## jose10 (Feb 10, 2020)

Gracias Crimson por la respuesta. Lo del preset lo había notado, porque es demasiado justo. Lo tengo regulado con la máxima resistencia, o sea 10K, para la máxima potencia. Lo voy a probar con 20K.
Saludos y nuevamente gracias


----------



## sergiovivarc (May 10, 2020)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Jose10, no hace falta tanta potencia para disipar, el vúmetro va a fondo de escala con 200uA, a 70W el amplificador tiene una salida de 40V mas o menos. La potencia elèctrica es: P(W)= R x I²= 10.000 x 0,0002²= 0,0004W.
> Yo lo que cambiaría es el valor del preset, le pondría uno de más valor:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186612
> Saludos C


me podrias por favor ayudar?... quiero instalar un Vu que va de 0 a 1.0mA para medir la salida de un circuito de un pedal de guitarra que esta alimentado por una fuente o una bateria de 9v dc... los valores de salida del circuito varian entre 0 y 0.8 V... pretendo instalar el vu en paralelo al potenciometro de output del circuito... como deberia hacerlo?. 
muchas gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2020)

sergiovivarc dijo:


> me podrias por favor ayudar?... quiero instalar un Vu que va de 0 a 1.0mA para medir la salida de un circuito de un pedal de guitarra que esta alimentado por una fuente o una bateria de 9v dc... los valores de salida del circuito varian entre 0 y 0.8 V... pretendo instalar el vu en paralelo al potenciometro de output del circuito... como deberia hacerlo?.
> muchas gracias por tu tiempo.


Hola caro Don sergiovivarc , mire lo post #13 (pagina 1) desde tema , hay un bueno ejenplo de como hacer lo que quieres.
Puedes alimentar lo amplificador operacional con los 9 Volts dc disponibles en su Pedal.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------

